# Chicago Support Group



## ssalamone (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Guys!

My wonderful Therapist who is located in the heart of downtown Chicago is starting a support group in combination with a Improv boot camp class. The class includes CBT therapy, improvisation class (with a group of people with SA) and a support group. 

This is an awesome class and well worth it to check it out. There is a fee to join this but I have been told it is way worth it. I guess alot of people come from all around the United States to do this. I am going to join this next month and you should too!


----------

